
No-SMTP email verification, is it useful? - benadil
Hi there, 
SMTP based email verification is slow and expensive, am talking about zerobounce, neverbounce, etc... 
I wonder if there is a service that verifies the domain only, ie no SMTP connection involved? 
If it existed does any one [other than me] think it would be useful?
======
gtirloni
Please add "Ask HN: " to the title for more visibility.

